# Breeder Near St Louis, Missouri



## queenbee1084 (Apr 18, 2009)

I am looking for a breeder in the St Louis area- does anyone have any suggestions? I would much rather pick up my new puppy myself than have it shipped in from somewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Please do your research as there are many mills and byb's in the MO area. 
Check out the American Maltese Association's breeders list to begin.
http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm


----------



## queenbee1084 (Apr 18, 2009)

okay well is there anyone in west Illinois that would be good?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (queenbee1084 @ Apr 18 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764398


> okay well is there anyone in west Illinois that would be good?[/B]


If you click on the link that Cosy's mom posted, you will see a few breeders in Illinois.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (queenbee1084 @ Apr 17 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764264


> I am looking for a breeder in the St Louis area- does anyone have any suggestions? I would much rather pick up my new puppy myself than have it shipped in from somewhere.
> 
> Thanks![/B]



I felt the same way as you about flying a baby when I was looking. It really limited me to just my area. There is a member here, who will bring your baby on the plane with them, stay with them all the time, and deliver them right to an airport to you. It is a wonderful service.

The member here is Gaiter40, you can PM them and ask about this service they provide. Stephanie and her husband Tiger, are wonderful people.

If you are willing to do that, here is only a sample of the possibilites for you. Tajon has an adorable male, at a great price, both CH sired and Ch dam.

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

There are other breeders as well, but I just wanted to give you some idea.


----------

